# Xenforo Popularity



## Gizmo (27/4/15)

I am passionate about this forum software it is by far the best content manager I have ever used. 

You would expect to be very popular however it is not. Mainly due to it being a new forum software launched in 2011.

These stats are quite interesting

https://trends.builtwith.com/cms/XenForo






However it used by high traffic sites, which in turn means it very powerful.. 

Just thought I would share, the nerd in me couldnt resist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

And just for the record the worlds biggest vape forum just switched to XenForo two days ago!

There is no question that this is way way forward... was a really great choice of platform @Gizmo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/15)

Wow I didn't know that? Were in involved in them doing that. Amazing news. They should see quite a difference in traffic.


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/15)

Hmm, they could do so much more with it.. Let me make it awesome  Tell them @Rob Fisher, Tell them


----------



## Xhale (27/4/15)

first time I came to ecigssa was also the first time I saw this software..and after some digging figured out it was xenforo and then had a look and it had a pricing structure...so filed it away in the "really nice to have" category. I've set up a few sites and forums and by and large the criteria is always "just get it going..and no we arent buying anything" so this may account for the popularity of wordpress.

Personally, I find the user engagement of xenforo excellent, and would recommend it for this reason alone when building a community, and personally, (downside) the pages are starting to feel a bit "heavy" lately. I dont want for ram, cpu or bandwidth, but this isnt the fastest place to be right now (although international links may be at play too)

It is still an excellent forum, and I havent struggled to find anything (as in, when wanting to change a profile pic etc, everything was accessible and findable by a few clicks) although a while back I couldnt post anything with a £ sign, this seems ot be sorted now

Good job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/4/15)

I am all for paid software as well. I have found that free software as always been a ballache. You pay soo much in custom development to get it where you want it. It's free for that reason, it always is missing core components.


----------



## Xhale (27/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> I am all for paid software as well. I have found that free software as always been a ballache. You pay soo much in custom development to get it where you want it. It's free for that reason, it always is missing core components.


thats true for the new economic model of free software. Get the core, it gets you onto their platform to then hawk you their wares. Its the apple appstore model, but for websites. So I blame Apple for this. Everybody wants a freaking "store".

There was a time when free meant free, and plugins (if any) were also free (but far between), but things have been squeezed and nearly every part of the internet has now been infected by the moneymakers.
So what you said is true now. But it doesnt *have* to be like this, and it wasnt like this. When hobbyists made plugins for their personal use, then shared them to all and sundry nobody batted an eyelid, and sent kudos and thanks.
When the hobbyist decided that would be his/her business, then profit arrived and the internet nowdays is but a shadow of what I remember.
Although this sounds a lot like "I'm old, get off my lawn", I do feel there was more educational and entertainment value in being online 10 years ago, than being online now. When money arrives....*sigh*

----
posted from my AT tower with cga and mfm 10mb drive. and a modem I borrowed from the accountant at work


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/4/15)

No I wasn't involved... there are a lot of old timers whining about the change but we know how much people hate change... but I have to say it's working really well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

